# he knows...



## iceicebaby (Dec 17, 2007)

In addition to my lake fishing...took my kiddies fishing huntington creek in the canyon. Fun place to help the kiddies enjoy fishing cuz you can almost guarantee fish every 5 minutes..if you know what you are doing I guess. Those fish don't see many rapalas so I put one on a 5 foot rod and let my youngest cast...drop the lure in the water and let it go down while he flips the bale back over and reels it in. We would take turns..I would cast into the holes and get a fish on while he reeled it up. Then it was his turn to "cast"...drop the rapala down and let it go downstream and reel it up. Here are a few pics of some of the fun:
[attachment=3:kg7qaaag]Image_00112.jpg[/attachment:kg7qaaag]
[attachment=2:kg7qaaag]Image_00113.jpg[/attachment:kg7qaaag]
[attachment=1:kg7qaaag]Image_00114.jpg[/attachment:kg7qaaag]
Next night I take the boy out again..I with my fly rod and him with his rapala. I don't know what I was thinking I was going to be able to fish on my own with my fly rod while my 3 year old tries to "cast" and not get hung up or tangled. So most of the time I just watched. He actually started casting...not just letting it drop downstream by itself. Not bad. I got him to an open area where I could go wade to a hole and he wouldn't get caught up in too much. As I was fishing I hear him say...I got one!
I know many of you old dogs and young dogs are die hard and I could ask any one of you..remember that time where you caught your first fish all by yourself without anyone's help. Remember the feeling of nothing on your pole and all of the sudden it is being pulled and wiggled like something is really on the other end? Well here is that moment for this little guy:
[attachment=0:kg7qaaag]Image_00115.jpg[/attachment:kg7qaaag]
He knew this was special because he kept saying "I did it all by myself." Guess who is hooked? I fished with him for about 4 hours...not many 3 year old kids have the attention span to want to fish for that long but after each hole I would ask him..."ya ready to go or should we try the next hole?"...."Let's go see what is in that next hole dad." 
Wow was I a proud daddy that day...he knows...therefore...he will...hopefully until I am old and decrepid and he still takes me out.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Good for him!! I remember my first fish well. Isnt the stretch in the canyon artificial flies only??


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

> Isnt the stretch in the canyon artificial flies only??


Not to a 3 year old. Good goin!


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

Nice looking fish! Congrats to him. He will remember that, great pics.


----------



## iceicebaby (Dec 17, 2007)

Below the USFS campgrounds it is fine to use lures.


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

Absolutely awesome!!!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Yep, below the convergence of the left and right fork, it's fine to use lures. He didn't mention which fork he was on anyway, although that does look like the right fork.


----------



## dartangion (Jul 2, 2008)

Nice man! Nothing better!


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Nor-tah said:


> Good for him!! I remember my first fish well. Isnt the stretch in the canyon artificial flies only??


From Engineers canyon up to Electric is flies only, then it is flies and lures only down to a certain point. I found this out the hard way when I was 16.  :shock:

Nice job on getting the boy out!


----------

